# My Pink Convict has layed eggs :)



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

So last weekend I got a Pink convict from macframalama and put her in with my male flowerhorn (also from shawn) and they hit it off right away she just follows him around everywhere and when I came home today I discovered she had layed eggs on the underside of a piece of driftwood its pretty exciting for me considering I have never had fish breed before Im hoping everything goes ok... but i made a big mistake before I noticed she had layed the eggs I added 3 raphael catfish to the tank and now the flowerhorn is getting distracted and Im not sure if he has fertilized the eggs or not...

Here is a quick video


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeez does he look different now definate breeding colours she is a busy lady , even if its a flop this time it will happen again, over the next 4 days til hatch expect to see some white ones, some beige ones , and hopefully on later on day 3 or earlyy day 4 they should hatch , then your gonna have wigglers, 4 days after that free swimmers, and then 4 days after that you will need to begin feeding but you have good stuff there, i would take those bigger pellets you bought , and grind them into fine dust, powder if you will , you must have an extra bud buster kicking around

if not get one you will need it , crushing pellets its hard work.., or you can blend good flakes in too within the buster.

get a foam for over your intake , and if they hatch i would consider moving the raph cats but it may be a bit of work.

and if it flops, 28 days from today it will happen again so long as you have clean water and good feed my friend awesome, 

would be sweet if they were a dwarf or smaller fh hybrid, then more folks could house them... 

good luck man thats awesome im glad the fishies are working out for you


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jesus im getting rusty i forgot the most important thing of all with this post

*GO TEAM HYBRID!!!!!*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!! u will have to wait and c if they got fertilized


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want some


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

me too... but first things first , they gotta hatch. hopefully the fish did his deed and were talking days rather than a whole month before success , but regardless if they do it once they WILL do it again.


i think im a few days out from my veiled fh and that rose queen going for round 2 so hopefuly this time that floppy finned bugger can get it together and do the do


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Well none of the eggs made it... hopefully next time around my flowerhorn can figure it out


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he is still young man , plus with the untimely addition of the catfish he was distracted you probably dropped those cats in just as she was about to begin laying, it may take 3-4 times before they figure it out


----------

